

Ask HN: Is something happening with HN's ranking algo? - vitalique

I think I started to see a lot more submissions with relatively low number of upvotes and even smaller number of comments on the front page.
======
valarauca1
10-20 is the normal threshold to make _the front page_ , the past few days
haven't exactly reflected this, due to large influx of Apple related posts.

------
27182818284
You can always try
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)
too

------
jacquesm
Stories hit the frontpage when they have 3 upvotes, and sometimes stories get
a second run at it.

